# Dog refusing to walk



## Zentigeist (Sep 2, 2013)

First time posting so I'm not sure if this is the right place to.

I have a 10 year old Border terrier who previously loved walking around our local park. She previously had 2 walks a day however this ended up being 1 walk a day over the past 4 years as I have been busy with studying.

Now that I have more time to walk I've started to try and return to the 2 walks a day since July and at first I had no problems. I've taken her age into account and its a fairly easy walk in the morning and at night so nothing too strenuous (I would say).

However recently she has started refusing to walk, often sitting or lying down on the pavement if I try to take her in the direction of the park. She hasn't been showing signs of pain or discomfort the rest of the day and movement seems to be easy when she is wandering around the house. 

At first I thought maybe she was bored so I began mixing the locations up and she was fairly happy to move however after about 1 week the refusing behaviour began again. I have tried bringing balls for her to catch which I sometimes feel are helpful to get her engaged in walking but even that isn't reliable.

Has anyone else had a similar problem or have any ideas of how to help her?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome hun x 

Be interested to hear what advice others have as our dog has started to refuse to walk out of the front door, along the path and out of the gate ...have had to start carrying him to the gate and once he's there he'll happily walk around the block but I haven't a clue why this has started now...he just refuses to walk to the gate


----------



## Zentigeist (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks 

Its just so frustrating, she gets incredibly restless if I don't take her out so its just confusing!


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Has she had a recent health check-up? If yes, I'd be inclined to take her back and ask the vet to listen to her heart again. If no, I'd opt for a full veterinary check-up including a full blood chemistry panel including a test for Vit.B 12 levels.

Better safe than sorry.

She clearly WANTS to go but runs out of steam fast.

Hope all checks out ok for your girl.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zentigeist said:


> First time posting so I'm not sure if this is the right place to.
> 
> I have a 10 year old Border terrier who previously loved walking around our local park. She previously had 2 walks a day however this ended up being 1 walk a day over the past 4 years as I have been busy with studying.
> 
> ...


Taking her age into consideration, it may be worth taking her for a through check up, especially if she hasn't had one in awhile. Although there may not be anything immediately obvious, sometimes things are not immediately apparent. Personally I would rule out any health reasons first.


----------



## Zentigeist (Sep 2, 2013)

She had a health check about a month ago and nothing serious came up (she as a bit heavier than she should be but that was the extent).

I will take her again and mention it to the vet to see if she has anything specifically pertaining to this. Thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zentigeist said:


> She had a health check about a month ago and nothing serious came up (she as a bit heavier than she should be but that was the extent).
> 
> I will take her again and mention it to the vet to see if she has anything specifically pertaining to this. Thanks


Just a though but two of mine when they got into double figures went the same. Put on weight and one wouldn't walk much at all practically refused point blank, and the other started getting very fatigued on her walks and put on weight and they turned out to be hypo thyroid and needed thyroid hormone replacement. So if she continues to put on weight and doesn't want to walk, then it may be worth getting her tested. You cant tell unless they have the specific blood test.


----------



## Drywsdad (Oct 21, 2013)

We have a Scottish terrier and he can be very stubborn sometimes, there are streets he won't walk down and often if we change our route he refuses to walk the way I want to go. 
Nothing bad has happened in these places gets been to the vet recently and he's fit and healthy. I give the lead a sharp tug and he won't budge I have force ably pulled him to the point I've dragged him and I've gotten really annoyed with him. I have stood my ground with the lead tight ignored him and waited for him to submit and walk I've also turned around on the spot and walked the other way. Even bribing with treats has little effect. What's the best way to change this behaviour???


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bonnie used to really put on the brakes if she was trying to be stubborn. The only way I got around it was to use a collar that couldn't be pulled off (like a half check) and didn't release the pull on the collar until she walked forward, and then she got a treat for walking. If I offered her a treat whilst sitting down she wouldn't move.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

There are lead walking techniques which enourage a dog to come along with you, but for a dog who has always liked to walk and now is refusing I would be thinking hidden pain. Terriers are very good at hiding pain - have you tried walking slower? My Greyhound can go at my usual pace for 10 mins on the way to the park, then offlead mooching, but on the way back she starts refusing to walk and I walked a lot slower and she came along. She's 12, and we know she has arthritis, but sighthounds can be incredibly wimpy and will let you know they hurt!

For now I'd stick with one walk a day as she is used to and watch her carefully to see if you can see signs of stiffness or limps when she gets out of her bed etc. Also coat changes - so if her coat looks different in some places that can give you an idea of where to look. Articles Scroll down for the coat changes article.


----------



## Drywsdad (Oct 21, 2013)

For us I'd say was definitely a behavioural issue, we can walk up a street one way with no trouble I think he's just peeved we're not going the way he wants to go, I won't be defeated and give in I'm the "pack leader" as ceaser says. We really need to work on lead walking.


----------



## HollyBolly (Jul 22, 2012)

We also have a border terrier who gets 'donkey leg lock' if I try to walk him. He's fine with my husband but the moment his lead passes to me, he locks the joints in his legs and won't budge.

We've tried everything - treats, walking exciting routes but he won't have any of it. He even lies down in the road rather than walk

Our neighbours come to their windows to have a laugh (tbh it is quite funny).

I think it's a terrier thing but it's a real nuisance.


----------



## DogLover101 (Oct 22, 2013)

My bull mastiff x staffy puppy done this at 5 months old which wasn't very good as he is huge and I can't physically pick him up anymore and carry him! 

When he turned 6 months he just stopped all of a sudden and nowadays he will do it every so often but nothing like he used to!I think it's just them being stubborn.

They seem to grow out of it pretty quick!


----------

